# Skull and Bones by David Ewing



## Hannah (Oct 30, 2022)

Drinking blood was common in Europe 200 years ago.
Cannibalism was common in Europe 200 years ago.
Cooking people alive in Europe was common.
There are 1000s of skulls and bones hiding underground in the basements of many churches and cathedrals - Why?

*Moderator note: Deleted link to video. Discussion continues at David Ewing Jr. - who is he?*


----------

